# Slimming World - i feel disheartened



## Carina1962 (Apr 3, 2012)

I feel disheartened - i have only joined SW for 2 weeks now and the 1st week i only lost 1/2 lb and yesterday only 1 lb.  I cannot understand why i haven't had really good losses as i have stuck to it 100% and i also go to the gym and do walking.  Could i have a problem with my thyroid?  i'm seeing the GP next week so will mention this but it does dishearten me when others in the group are getting really good weight losses - one woman started the same as me and she has already got her half stone award


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Carina.

Did you manage to see a dietician to see if you were eating enough calories at the right times to cover your exercise ?

Hopefully your GP can offer you some tests.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 4, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Carina.
> 
> Did you manage to see a dietician to see if you were eating enough calories at the right times to cover your exercise ?
> 
> ...



I think its back to basics - think are your portion sizes correct? As Robster says are you eating enough (I seem to remember you posting your daily food plan and it really didn't look enough to me).  Did you stay behind and speak to the consultant as that is what they are for?  Finally don't ever compare yourself to others in the group as people always lose at a different rate.
It probably is worth checking out with the doctor - but remember you are now 1.5lb lighter than before. Also TOTM can play a part in weighing and also what did you eat yesterday compared to last monday. Had you had your tea before you went and maybe your friend hadn't?  Did you have the same weight clothes on (it can make a difference) as it was hot last week and quite cold yesterday?

I think the starting point is RING your consultant. They are very good and that is what they are there for. Tell her how you are feeling and see what she suggests as I am sure she will have seen it all before and be able to offer suggestions relating to the diet.  If you don't have her number you can ring HO and they will give it you - I don't have the number but am sure it is available online.

Finally - keep at it - it will happen!


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks for your replies.  In answer to Robster's question, i mentioned to my my GP about seeing a dietician and she told me to join a slimming group instead so i guess that they don't 'appoint' dieticians at my surgery anymore.  Lucy, you are right that i should see it as a loss however small, maybe it will take time but will certainly get myself checked out for thyroid, i'll be seeing my GP after Easter to discuss my cholesterol so will mention it then.  Will keep you all posted, thanks for the support


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 4, 2012)

carina62 said:


> thanks for your replies.  In answer to Robster's question, i mentioned to my my GP about seeing a dietician and she told me to join a slimming group instead so i guess that they don't 'appoint' dieticians at my surgery anymore.  Lucy, you are right that i should see it as a loss however small, maybe it will take time but will certainly get myself checked out for thyroid, i'll be seeing my GP after Easter to discuss my cholesterol so will mention it then.  Will keep you all posted, thanks for the support



Dont forget to speak to the consultant though - their advice and support will be invaluable too - and just think how good you will feel if they hit the nail on the head!  Good luck Carina.


----------



## slipper (Apr 4, 2012)

I would think that sort of weight loss is ideal. So many times one reads that rapid loss is not good, and can soon go back on, but a slow gradual loss is considered the ideal. So well done and keep at it.


----------

